# Meister der Tränke Transmutationen oder Elixiere



## moiki (30. Juli 2007)

Ja mein char is zwar erst 48 aber wollte mich mal Informieren 
da in den anderen Themen nur Bruchteile drin stehn naja
Mein Favorite ist ja Transmutationen, aber das ist mein erster Char
und 5 Urmacht ja ich glaube das wärn ber 500g un das is ja en Haufen
wollt ma fragen was ich ambesten als armer Priester nehmen sollte

mfg
moiki


----------



## Fighter_XP (30. Juli 2007)

Schon mal die Forumsuche benutzt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnar'kol (30. Juli 2007)

Bis du den adäquaten Level hast für Urmacht, kann es sein, daß sich die Preise schon stark verändert haben (kann, wie gesagt) 
Zudem 5 Urmacht kriegste ja auch nicht jedes Mal. Es gibt arme Seelen, die haben seit langer Zeit keine Procs mehr gehabt. Andere wieder bei jeder Transmutation.


----------



## Desorienta (1. August 2007)

Aus meiner Sicht kann ich dir nur raten nimm bloß NICHT die Transmutationsspezialisierung. Ich habe bisher (seit ca. Ende April bin ich Mutationsspezi) nur 2x einen Proc gehabt (jeweils eine zusätzliche Urmacht), so das ich bisher noch nicht einmal die Mats raus habe, die der Mist gekostet hat. Nach über 60 Transmutationen ein äußerst dürftiges Ergebnis. Mit Tränken oder Elixieren bist du besser bedient, da ich aus meinen Gildekreisen eigentlich nur von guten bis sehr guten Procraten gehört habe. Aber wie ein Vorposter schon geschrieben hat, manche haben regelmäßig auch mal einen 5er-Proc. Da du einen Schattenpriester spielst, ist Tränkespezi nie verkehrt (in Raids wirst du einiges davon brauchen insbesondere wenn du vllt. doch mal Holy werden möchtest).


----------



## Gnar'kol (2. August 2007)

Ich werde wohl mit meinem Warlock bald auf Elixieralchi gehen. Da ich ja jetzt schon der Hauptlieferant an Elixieren für meine Gilde bin, wird mir das auf jeden Fall helfen.


----------



## Illuxx (2. August 2007)

also ich kann euch grundsätzlich nur zu elixieralchi raten!!

ich bin tränkemeister und hab 5 tränke die ich brauen kann.... das bringt nur was wenn ihr (wie oben schonmal genannt" lieferant für den raid seid... nur für mich persönlich is es kagge weil ich elixiere ja auch brauche und ich (um ehrlich zu sein) selber brauen will, um auch selber die geistesblitze zu ernten

also kleine auflistung meinerseits (meine meinung):

transmut-alchi nur wenn man NICHT kräuterer bleiben will bzw einen anderen zweit beruf hat...

tränke-alchi nur wenn man der gilden- und raidlieferant ist...

elixier-alchi grundsätzlich @ first, weil man eben (selbst wenn man alle tränke kann) nicht mehr als 5 "gute" tränke bauen kann, dafür aber unendlich viele elixiere die sich auch teilweise besser verkaufen...


greets  @ all
†lluX


----------



## Desorienta (2. August 2007)

Da ich kein Kräuterer mehr bin, bleibt mir nix anderes über als erstmal dabei zu bleiben (Schneiderei war einfach zu reizvoll). Vllt. erbarmt sich der Proccgott ja noch mal irgendwann...


----------



## iche2 (24. August 2007)

NAbend, 
hätte da 2 Fragen, wo kann ich elexier alchi erlern?Und ist es möglich später umzuskilln auf zb tränke alchi?

danke schonmal für antwort...[edit]1e frage hat sich schon geklärt...


----------



## moiki (25. August 2007)

also generell geht das nach dem motto einma elixier immer elixier^^
vielleicht kann man das mit der erweiterung Wrath of the Lichking ändern naja
aber nur vielleicht...
hoffe das das deine frage geklärt hat

mfg
moiki

PS: sieht man mein char?
da hier muss es irgendwo stehn bitte um antwort^^


----------



## Illuxx (27. August 2007)

moiki schrieb:


> also generell geht das nach dem motto einma elixier immer elixier^^
> vielleicht kann man das mit der erweiterung Wrath of the Lichking ändern naja
> aber nur vielleicht...
> hoffe das das deine frage geklärt hat
> ...



1. SCHWACHSINN

du kannst jederzeit für 150g umlernen und musst wenn du einmal ein "Meister der ..." bist nicht mal mehr ne vorquest dafür machen... zB wenn du Elixieralchi bist, dann musst du in Shatt bei dem Elixieralchi-questgeber für 150g VERlernen --> dann könntest du in der Expedition des Cenarius mit einer Elfe reden die dich dann sofort zu nem Meister der Tränke macht...

eine bitte... wenn du etwas nicht ganz sicher weißt, schreib keine antworten dazu... nicht böse gemeint


... 2. nein deinen char sieht man nicht..


----------



## moiki (27. August 2007)

Oh das wusst ich nich tut mir richtig Leid!

aber wieso geht das nich ich hab doch BLASC drauf -.-


----------



## moiki (27. August 2007)

sieht mans jetzt?



url=http://www.buffed.de/?c=2862588]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/url]


----------



## Radoryx (31. August 2007)

Man sieht den halben Url Code und das pic... Kann aben nich draufklicken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moiki (31. August 2007)

langsam find ichs arm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
des is doch echt arm^^ ich versuchs gleich nomma wart


----------



## moiki (31. August 2007)

http://www.buffed.de/cards/Der_Mithrilorden/Moiki-5.jpg[/img][/


----------



## moiki (31. August 2007)

moiki schrieb:


> sieht mans jetzt?
> url=http://www.buffed.de/?c=2862588]
> 
> 
> ...




wie hast dus denn gemacht???


----------



## Leuchtigel (2. September 2007)

> du kannst jederzeit für 150g umlernen und musst wenn du einmal ein "Meister der ..." bist nicht mal mehr ne vorquest dafür machen... zB wenn du Elixieralchi bist, dann musst du in Shatt bei dem Elixieralchi-questgeber für 150g VERlernen --> dann könntest du in der Expedition des Cenarius mit einer Elfe reden die dich dann sofort zu nem Meister der Tränke macht...


@Illuxx: da du es als Beispiel angeführt hast, nehme ich an, ich kann, wenn ich jetzt Meister der Transmutation werden würde, auch dieses verlernen und dann gleich nach Shattrath gehen, um Meister der Elixiere zu lernen, ohne, dass ich das Quest in HdZ machen muss? (inkl. der 150 Gold versteht sich)

Mein Problem ist einfach, dass wir nicht Ini-erfahren genug sind, obwohl wir ein sehr gutes Team sind (aber eben ohne Epic-Ausrüstung), dass wir HdZ I nicht schaffen (somit komme ich nicht in HdZ II). Kurz vor dem Endboss ist rum und ich mag einfach nicht mehr und hab den Spaß komplett verloren (nach 6-maligem Versuch und dann diesem Crash unseres Servers heute, als wir es ein letztes Mal probieren wollten), was diese Ini angeht. und ich mag dennoch gerne Elixiere machen und nicht Tränke oder Transmutation. 

Somit die Frage: geht es auch so rum? Ich wäre um eine schnelle Antwort dankbar, falls möglich.

*EDIT:*
Okay, die Frage hat sich erledigt, mit viel Gold geht alles. Hat mich jetzt zwar 99 Gold/ Urmacht (hatte glücklicherweise zwei) und 150 Gold fürs Verlernen + Flugkosten gekostet, aber ich bin glückliche Meisterin der Elixiere und danke für den Hinweis, den ich hier erhielt, auf dem Server noch mal fragte, mir bestätigen ließ, dass es auch in die andere Richtung geht und gehe entspannt weiterspielen XD


----------



## Méla23 (3. September 2007)

ähm wenn ihr ne fähige grupe seid, alle lvl 66+ und nicht lvl 50 AH-grün equippt seid, is HDZ I(!!) seehr easy zu schaffen...


----------



## Apadia (6. September 2007)

moiki schrieb:


> Ja mein char is zwar erst 48 aber wollte mich mal Informieren
> da in den anderen Themen nur Bruchteile drin stehn naja
> Mein Favorite ist ja Transmutationen, aber das ist mein erster Char
> und 5 Urmacht ja ich glaube das wärn ber 500g un das is ja en Haufen
> wollt ma fragen was ich ambesten als armer Priester nehmen sollte



1. Transmutationen.
Sicher weißt du das das Transen nur 1x alle 24 Stunden geht! 
Das heißt du kannst nur 7 mal pro Woche vielleicht zu einem Proc kommen.
Grob geschätzt, aus eigenen Erfahrung und den meiner Bekannten, würde ich mal sagen liegt die Procrate ca bei 3 -5%
Durchs normale Transen kannst Du selber kaum Geld verdienen, außer Du farmst die mats unter verkaufst alles.
Außer Du verkaufst die Procchance mit^^


> "Meister der Transmutation erstellt kostenlos urmacht u.a. Wer das Risiko liebt zahlt 20G und bekommt das ERgebniss des Procs, wenn dieser Auftritt "


Damit hab ich eine Zeit lang täglich ein paar G dazuverdient, ab und zu mal eine Urmacht gewonnen und ab und zu auch mal eine oder zwei für die 20G "verkauft"
Inzwischen erstelt meine transe keine Urmacht mehr sondern tausch nur noch urmacht gegen Mats und die Mats werden dann heimlich in einer dunklen Ecke zu Urmacht ^^


----------

